# New does



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

My 2 new little girls


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

very nice,glad to see you have kept them.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes thank you, I've kinda got attached to them and they are very friendly mice


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the bottom one, she remindes me of one of mine


----------

